# Bowlees CR near Middleton in Teesdale



## barge1914 (Aug 26, 2019)

I asked this before, but buried in a thread on another subject. Has anyone used this POI recently and can confirm whether it’s still possible to overnight here and use the WC for cassette?
Same question regarding Hury and Balderhead  reservoir CRs, and WC at Grassholme reservoir??


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 26, 2019)

barge1914 said:


> I asked this before, but buried in a thread on another subject. Has anyone used this POI recently and can confirm whether it’s still possible to overnight here and use the WC for cassette?
> Same question regarding Hury and Balderhead  reservoir CRs, and WC at Grassholme reservoir??



Cannot comment on Bowlees but as Northumbrian water have stopped overnighting at Cowgreen Reservoir you may well find it’s the same at Hury, Balderhead and  Grassholme.
As it’s the height of the fishing season on the reservoirs there will be bailiffs visiting all the reservoirs so you may well get a knock on the door if parked up.
I may have a drive up this afternoon and check for signage and report back tonight.


----------



## Victor (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, Bowlees is a no. There are signs stating no parking overnight and I have heard that the residents in the houses nearby kick up a fuss. You can stay over at Grassholme on the top tier car park, gives you a great view over the water. Toilet block is open 24/7 as well.
Im afraid Balderhead is also a no for overnighting
I was told by the ranger at Grassholme that they discourage it and anyone at Balderhead would be moved on.
There is also Fontburn nr Rothbury and Derwent reservoir, both great stopovers at £10 a night and the staff make youvery welcome.     Victor


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Grassholme*



Victor said:


> Hi, Bowlees is a no. There are signs stating no parking overnight and I have heard that the residents in the houses nearby kick up a fuss. You can stay over at Grassholme on the top tier car park, gives you a great view over the water. Toilet block is open 24/7 as well.
> Im afraid Balderhead is also a no for overnighting
> I was told by the ranger at Grassholme that they discourage it and anyone at Balderhead would be moved on.
> There is also Fontburn nr Rothbury and Derwent reservoir, both great stopovers at £10 a night and the staff make youvery welcome.     Victor



Aha. Grassholme isn’t shown as a POI for parking, only the WC, perhaps it should be and the others deleted. Sad so many disappearing in a short period of time.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Reservoir CRs*



barge1914 said:


> Aha. Grassholme isn’t shown as a POI for parking, only the WC, perhaps it should be and the others deleted. Sad so many disappearing in a short period of time.



Fontbury and Derwent aare a bit off our planned route north, but we were planning a stop at Waskerly Res and/or somewhere along the Stang (or is it Slang) south of Barnard Castle on the way back.Do you have any recent knowledge of these locations?


----------



## Victor (Aug 26, 2019)

Not sure about Waskerley Reservoir but Waskerley Station is a popular stopover as its on the main coast to coast cycle path.
Waskerley is close to the Derwent Reservoir as Ive previously mentioned, just off the main A68.
Both are north of Barnard Castle mind you.    Victor


----------

